# Sydney's Barangaroo Design Competition - Pick your favourite design!



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Crown Limited has publicly released the shortlisted three designs for its new integrated resort at Barangaroo in Sydney. The three shortlisted firms are;
- Kohn Pedersen Fox
- Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill
- Wilkinson Eyre

Vote for your favourite design!


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

*Kohn Pedersen Fox*













> Founded in 1976, Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF) is one of the world's pre-eminent design firms, providing master planning and architectural design services for clients in both the public and private sectors. KPF's diverse portfolio, which spans more than 35 countries, includes a wide range of projects from site and district master plans to mixed-use, hotel and residential complexes to civic and cultural buildings to academic and research facilities.
> KPF's most significant work focuses on stitching mixed-use complexes into the urban fabrics of the world's leading metropolitan areas. These projects integrate leisure, commerce, housing, and landmark presence to produce vibrant, 24/7 environments, including Sydney's Chifley Tower, Shanghai's World Financial Center, Singapore's Marina Bay Financial Centre, Hong Kong's International Commerce Centre, New York City's Hudson Yards, and Tokyo's Roppongi Hills.
> 
> *KPF proposal*
> ...


http://www.crownsydneyhotel.com/node/52


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

*Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill*















> Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture (AS+GG) is dedicated to the design of high-performance, energy-efficient architecture on an international scale. AS+GG's practice includes architecture, interior design, urban planning and sustainable design
> Designers have experience in a wide range of building types, including tall towers, large-scale mixed-use complexes, corporate offices, exhibition and cultural facilities, civic and public spaces, hotel and residential developments, high-tech laboratory facilities and sustainable master plans. AS+GG was founded in 2006 by partners Adrian Smith, Gordon Gill and Robert Forest; today there are 100 employees in offices in Chicago and Beijing
> AS+GG’s current work includes the Kingdom Tower in the Saudi Arabian city, Jeddah. Kingdom Tower will overtake Dubai’s Burj Khalifa as the world's tallest building. Adrian Smith was the architect for the Burj Kahlifa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Kohn Pederson Fox!!


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

*Wilkinson Eyre*















> Wilkinson Eyre Architects, twice winners of the prestigious RIBA Stirling Prize, is one of the UK’s leading architecture practices.
> Its portfolio of bold, beautiful, intelligent architecture includes the Guangzhou International Finance Centre, currently the eighth tallest building in the world; the giant, sustainably-cooled conservatories for the Gardens by the Bay in Singapore, the new Mary Rose Museum in the UK and the acclaimed temporary structure of the London 2012 Basketball Arena.
> 
> *WEA proposal*
> ...


http://www.crownsydneyhotel.com/node/53


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I actually prefer something less outstanding for Sydney, this is more something for Melbourne/Gold Coast/Brisbane. But the First one is the best ( Kohn Pedersen Fox ) which features famous elements of Sydney, although the protrusion should be higher and on the other side.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I quite like that helipad.


----------



## RallyOz19 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wilkinson Eyre is my favourite, but I would be happy with any of the three.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Denjiro said:


> I quite like that helipad.


There wont be a helipad as part of the plans. Rather it was a skygarden.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

all three look great, but the shark fin is probably my favorite


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Adrian Smith's looks elegant


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I don't know....I like all of three....


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

KillerZavatar said:


> all three look great, but the shark fin is probably my favorite


You mean the mast of a yacht because that is what it is meant to represent?


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

KPF. The others look too fat.


Will this be the new tallest of Sydney?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

All three are overscaled but the KPF entry inhabits that swooping envelope while still dialoging with the surrounding built environment. The others look like self-contained alien forms lacking in urbanity.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Response to User:Kiboko: Tallest in the Sydney CBD, yes, but in Parramatta, there will be a 306 m residential tower.

Also, I voted for the Adrian Smith / Gordon Gill design, but I wouldn't mind if the new tower were built to either of the other two designs.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

I like *all *of the designs, but i prefer the Kohn Pederson Fox entry.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Adrian Smith one looks way too chunky...i think it looks pretty dated too...like something that could have been proposed 10yrs ago for dubai

With nice glass Wilkinson Eyre for me


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Just adding a bit more to Jim's response, there's also another proposed tower in the CBD currently being developed by China's Greenland Group which should rise up to 260 metres. But if the Crown complex is to rise now at 250 metres then yes, it would be the CBD's tallest.


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

For me it's down to the KPF and Adrian Smith options. Ultimately, if they're looking for a "landmark" they should go with Smith.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Kiboko said:


> KPF. The others look too fat.
> 
> 
> Will this be the new tallest of Sydney?


A poster in the Australian section worked on the AS + GG concept. They said that the AS + GG tower is in the range of 250m - 275m. 

We believe the Wilkinson Eyre and KPF proposals are in the vicinity of 235m. I assume AS + GG is slightly taller because of its sloping form that narrows towards the top - they needed to go a bit taller to fill the GFA Crown requires for the tower.

As others have said, if the AS + GG concept were built today, it would be Sydney's tallest. Assuming we are correct on Wilkinson Eyre and KPF, they won't be the tallest in Sydney (1992 Chifley Tower is 244m).

Nameless Dude correctly mentioned that the Sydney CBD already has a DA (by China's Greenland Group no less) in for a 259m tower at 115 Bathurst Street. This is also a contender for the tallest in the Sydney CBD.

Across the Sydney Metropolitan Area, there is also a proposal for Parramatta (23km west of the Sydney CBD) for a 336m, 90 storey tower that would be by far the tallest.


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

My understanding is that all the towers are at or around the same 250m mark - as this is the limit set by local planning restrictions.

Might be worthwhile trying to push higher for a bit of elegance once a winning bid is established - about 275m would look good without being excessive IMO, but you have to have a level playing field and a common brief for a competition.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^
Agreed.

Care to share more info?


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

CROWN BARANGAROO WINNING CONCEPT

*Wilkinson Eyre*


Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> http://www.crownsydneyhotel.com/node/53





> *Winning Barangaroo design from British architects Wilkinson Eyre*
> BY:JOHN LEHMANN From: The Daily Telegraph May 16, 2013 12:00AM
> 
> A FUTURISTIC design featuring a white veil of sculptured glass rising up to 250m above Sydney Harbour has won James Packer's global competition to create his dream casino resort at Barangaroo.
> ...


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Frankly I think they're all the same. That's what you get for inviting 3 starchitects presenting the same predictable blandness that could have been designed everywhere. None of them look like a Sydeyscraper. 

If you're doing a contest, why not invite a local or up and coming young guy with fresh ideas?


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

Jan said:


> Frankly I think they're all the same. That's what you get for inviting 3 starchitects presenting the same predictable blandness that could have been designed everywhere. None of them look like a Sydeyscraper.
> 
> If you're doing a contest, why not invite a local or up and coming young guy with fresh ideas?


What does a 'Sydneyscraper' look like? Do you mean the design should have copied one of these? A genuine (slightly puzzled) question - I'm not saying anything one way or the other about the quality of Sydney's skyline.


Sydney Skyline by pietroizzo, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Maybe it means it looks too safe, generic and it doesn't bring something original, any architectural vernacular to this prominent site?

Paul Keating, former prime minister and ardent Sydneyphile, has given it his tick of approval, saying it has the qualities of a Brancusi sculpture.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> *Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill!!

it has a cutting edge! (almost literally... :lol


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

More renders of the winning design by Wilkinson Eyre.

Crown this week received the green light to proceed to Stage 3 of the NSW Government's economic appraisal process. Crown intends on commencing construction next year but is yet to submit a Development Application to the planning department.

http://www.crownsydneyhotel.com/node/50























































WHAT CROWN HAS PROPOSED;
*Crown Sydney Submission*

(ii) Hotel
• Luxury six-star hotel with 350 rooms and suites
• Crystal Club VIP amenity floor
• Luxury roof top infinity pool, spa and gymnasium facilities

(iii) Restaurants/Bars/Retail
• Five restaurants (including a roof-top restaurant)
• Three bars (including nightclub/lounges)
• Luxury retail tenancies

(iv) VIP gaming facilities
• The VIP gaming facilities at Crown Sydney will comprise world-class private gaming rooms and 
luxury gaming salons for international, interstate and local members
• No poker machines
• No low limit tables
• The VIP gaming facilities will be for members only – no general public

(v) Apartments
Approximately 80 luxury residential apartments (subject to relevant approvals)

(vi) Associated tourist attractions
To attract international tourists and entice them to repeat their visit, tourism operators must provide unique and memorable experiences. The Crown Sydney Hotel Resort will provide a number of unique attractions as a part of its package to international tourists and VIP travellers:
• The Ellerston Retreat (section 6.5(a) for details);
• The Perisher Ski Resort (section 6.5(b) for details); and
• Crown is also working with renowned architects and designers to develop concepts for other tourist attractions, which will complement the Crown Sydney Hotel Resort experience and contribute to the overall tourism appeal of Barangaroo. Crown and its management have international experience 
with incorporating attractions in resorts, which have become iconic features of their host city and must-see tourist attractions.

(vii) Training colleges and indigenous employment
Crown Sydney training colleges will be established at the following locations in partnership with the NCIE and the Penrith Panthers Group:
• Penrith—at the Penrith Panthers Group’s proposed community centre; and
• Redfern—at the NCIE training facility.

(viii) Project Partners
1. The NCIE; 
2. United Voice;
3. Penrith Panthers Group;
4. Mission Australia; and
5. Lend Lease.

(ix) Project delivery dates
Crown’s estimated timetable for construction of the Crown Sydney Hotel Resort involves a total of approximately 60 to 70 months including: 
• Specifications and design – approximately 4 to 6 months;
• Approvals – approximately 6 to 12 months;
• Tender and Negotiation – approximately 4 to 6 months; 
• Construction – approximately 42 months; and
• Pre-opening – approximately 3 months.

The hotel (including restaurants, bars and retail) at Crown Sydney is expected to open in 2018 and the VIP gaming facilities are expected to open in November 2019.

FULL REPORT: http://www.nsw.gov.au/sites/default/files/pdf/Crown-Volume-1A-Project-Submission.pdf


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmm, a skyscraper shaped like a woman's lady parts. I guess that makes a change from all the phallic buildings..


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ :lol: Should have been referred to as a 'ladyscraper' .


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

In some angles it looks fat, and not as elegant as AS+GG project.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

If you're talking about this image, they're actually two separate buildings.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill is my favourite. Very slick tower design and a spectacular entrance.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a toss up for me between KPF and Wilkinson Eyre. I can't stand the Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill proposal.


----------

